
Use a special phrase to mark paywalled articles on HN - miki123211
This is a suggestion. I believe we should use something like (paywall), (pw) or (pay) in article titles when they are paywalled. People do it for pdf. People do it for video. I believe it should be done for paywall too. This is an obvious way to inform readers that there&#x27;s no point in clicking that link if they don&#x27;t have a subscription.
======
Tomte
No, we don't do it for PDFs and videos. HN itself adds those tags. Which don't
count against the character limit. Your tag would.

I'm not terribly into the publication year in parentheses, but I have accepted
that. Even though it's a real nuisance when submitting lots of "historical"
stuff.

But I'm strongly against anything making submissions more cumbersome.

------
thedevindevops
Can you find an archive link for the article you're looking for? Or altering
your browser's User Agent String to Google's crawler will usually let you
index the content.

------
krapp
There's no need for that. As soon as someone posts a paywalled article,
someone will start a thread complaining about it.

------
detaro
Paywalled articles on HN are supposed to have a known workaround for the
paywall.

~~~
miki123211
not all of them do, especially now, when outline has problems.

